# How Much Did Your Puppy Weigh?



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What was your puppy's weight between 12-14 weeks?

Malice was weighed yesterday, she is 23 pounds at 12.5 weeks old


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Pan's record says he weighed 22 at 12 weeks and 25 at 14 weeks.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Kastle was 20 lbs at 14 weeks


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Cheyenne was 30 lbs at 14 weeks.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Siren weighed 23 +1/2 at 12 weeks and 28 1/2 at 14 weeks.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

At that age my female weighted 20 lbs and my male 34 lbs.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

14 weeks:

Garth 33 lbs M 
Moses 34 lbs M
Wyatt 33 lbs M
Gilda 30 lbs F
Layla 30 lbs F
Sigourney 26 lbs F


----------



## k_sep (Jun 21, 2011)

At 12 weeks Luna weighed 17 lbs.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Odin	
11 weeks 22.lbs
12 weeks	25 lbs.
17 weeks	40 lbs.
20 weeks	48 lbs
29 weeks	58 lbs.


Koda

Koda	
11 weeks	28 lbs
14 weeks	43 lbs.
18 weeks	56. lbs
22 weeks	67 lbs.
23 weeks	70 lbs
24 weeks 71.8 lbs
25 weeks 75.2 lbs.


----------

